# Bravo Tv; Top Chef season2



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all 

The wife and I have just started watching Top Chef (season2) episodes that have been taped on our DVR. It seems alot better than season1. For one, they seem to have some people who (at least) have some experience cooking.

Sure...you could still pick the show apart if you like. But it's nice to see the improvements! 

happy eats 
dan


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you like Top Chef, I suggest you set your DVR to automatically record any showings of the BBC's *MasterChef*. It takes all the over exposed human dramas out of the culinary competition and focuses on what is most important which is the cooking. Highly recommend!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks MudBug,

It looks like the Celebrity MasterChef series is on BBC2, which we don't get . I'll keep my eyes open though.

Your right about TopChef being a bit dramatic. But I know I was one of the people who were a bit critical of last years series, and I thought it was nice that they did make some improvements. They must have been listening to someone???

I remember that Cooking Under Fire was the first...Cooking challenge that I watched. It's entertaining. But your right...most of them have way to much drama in them. 

thanks,
dan


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

I love Top Chef. I don;t like that fact that they are wearing jackets by New Chef and not Chefwear but you can't win 'em all. LOL

Yes the drama can get annoying but it makes the show more interesting and watchable for people who are less enthusiastic about food. I could do with out it but on the other hand it's very presence is what keeps my wife sitting next to me to watch it. If it were just cooking she wouldn't watch too.

I was glad to see Frank go I thought he was an idiot. I think my favorite to win has got to be Marcel.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

So who do you think is going to win this year...I got three pined as the top competitors....

Cliff
Sam
Ilan

What about you guys?
Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

If I have to narrow it down to three how about...

Marcel
Ilan
Cliff


----------



## johnarmr (Jun 18, 2006)

if they dont show a new episode soon i might go a little nutty!


----------



## starlord (Jul 14, 2006)

I love the show, but I keep getting two different competitions, and the one I have really been following seems to be being shown on an endless loop of tape.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and I have mine. IMHO, Marcel would have been sent packing long ago if I were one of the show's judges. He does not seem to me to know that much about being a chef, as opposed to whatever it is he does outside this competition, and I despise his attitude towards the other contestants and the competition in general. He reminds me of the blonde "Gypsy" in Escape from New York who meets the police chopper that has gone in to try to find the president.

Some of the recipes from the show sound great, while others sort of turn me off.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I like some part of the show but It seems to be getting very trashy on the show...it isn't about cooking at all anymore and the drama and idea's presented on the show are not something I am interested in watching anymore...a good idea gone bad...

What ever happend to patience, kindness, not envying, not boasting, not being proud, not being rude, not self seeking, not easily angered, always protecting, always trusting, always hoping, and always persevering.

It seems that those beautiful traits are not apart of what the majority of people enjoy to watch anymore...I just wish those traits were on TV more these days...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com
Those words came from 1st Corinthians 13 by the way...a passage talking about love. If anyone wanted to know...


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, the traits you're talking about don't make good TV. What people want out of "reality" TV (it ain't real so what's with the reality moniker?) is DRAMA.

DRAMA, according to the TV folks is best defined as conflict between the parties involved. This means that the shows are scripted not based upon who is a good participant (chef in this case) but on who makes the most dramatical statement of potential for upcoming shows. That's also why the "judges" get to ream the competitors on camera and humilitate them for what seems to be no reason at all.

FWIW, I think it's STUPID to have one real chef, a buncha line cooks, and some idiot kids who haven't even gone to culinary school yet (let alone baked a cake for themselves even) compete for the top prize of being a "chef". Who do you think will win if there's only one person who knows how to create good looking and tasty food in the lineup? The rest are just there to add DRAMA.


----------

